# Our first titanium demountable cargo trike



## zinovey (Oct 1, 2013)

Hello everybody! Not long ago we have made this cargo demountable titanium trike bike and I'll be glad to hear what do you think about it? So this is titanium trike designed by us for children transportation – two children can sit in the front part of it on the something like hammocks (our customer decided to make them by himself). Bicycle carrying capacity is 300 kilos – 150 kilos on the cargo frame plus 150 kilos on the saddle. For such a heavy rider (customer's own weight is nearly 150 kilos) it was necessary to make custom seatpost, so the seat tube is 38mm OD, the seatpost is 35mm OD plus custom made CNC milled seat clamp. Rear hub is two speed SRAM Automatic. For chain tensioning we decided to use custom made rear dropouts with aluminum CNC milled PM inserts. The customer wanted to have an integrated rear rack – we use this in the construction and this allows to reduce vertical stiffness of the rear frame, so the frame became something like softtail. The whole bike (like on photos) weights 19.8kilos while all wheels almost 8 kilos. Such design allows to disassemble it into two parts quickly. The whole dissambling takes nearly 20 minutes.

At the very beginning of this project we offered the customer to make a classical bike, which can be easyly transformed into the trike with some kind of annex (you can find this design on renders). But he refused, who knows why)))
First of all please sorry me for my English – I wasn't training for a very long time. So, as it's our first cargo trike build, please tell me what are you thinking about this – ideas, questions, advices, etc? May be someone is riding such a machine?


----------



## Carmel (Apr 21, 2014)

Looks like a very thought out and well executed design! Very clean welds and an interesting concept. 
Where are you based? Titanium cargo trike sounds like a very expensive combination to me  
Also 8kg for the three wheels, are you sure? Seems super heavy to me.


----------



## zinovey (Oct 1, 2013)

Carmel said:


> Looks like a very thought out and well executed design! Very clean welds and an interesting concept.
> Where are you based? Titanium cargo trike sounds like a very expensive combination to me
> Also 8kg for the three wheels, are you sure? Seems super heavy to me.


Thanks a lot for your words! The frame was made in Russia by Rapid-Titan team (Titanium bicycle frames and components production). Actually it's not too expensive - nearly 1500 USD for the frame plus nearly 500 Euro for the components. 8 kg wheels to carry maximum load in 300 kilos - father of this family weight 150 kilos)) We are designing our builds under each customer requests so it's calculated for him)))


----------

